# Hotrods - LoneStar Roundup 2013



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

From Austin TX last weekend, the annual Hotrod Roundup that brings thousands of cars to town. The full gallery set can be seen here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157633212132471/show/


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Like those. You did a good job.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

wow..great pictures!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks all.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Great Shots*

I love older hot rods and these pics are awesome.

Griz


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy "Fried Guacamole"! Great photos. You used good techniques of several of them.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice pics! I was at that show, plenty of sweet rides.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*What is the name of that show*

I want to get to that show next year. What is it called do they have a website?

Griz


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

It's the lonestar round up in austin. It's one of the best shows in the country. They do have a website.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

http://lonestarroundup.com/


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Cool thanks*

Thanks maybe I'll see you out there next time.

Griz


----------

